# Inside-megadownloads.blogspot.com und erwischt.net Error 404



## Headbanger (18 April 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

weiß zufällig jemand , warum bei beiden Seiten der Error 404 kommt?

Ist Claus flüchtig, oder haben ihm die Gegner den Saft abgedreht?

Grüßle,
der Headbanger


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2011)

*AW: Inside-megadownloads.blogspot.com und erwischt.net Error 404*

die erste Adresse geht, die zweite und http://www.inside-megadownloads.net/ rennen in den 404


----------



## Headbanger (18 April 2011)

*AW: Inside-megadownloads.blogspot.com und erwischt.net Error 404*

Sorry, ich hatte mich verschrieben.

http://www.inside-megadownloads.net/

http://www.erwischt.net/

Die beiden meinte ich.

Inside mega-downloads.net 2.0
läuft noch, wird aber nicht mehr gepflegt.


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2011)

*AW: Inside-megadownloads.blogspot.com und erwischt.net Error 404*

Hab grad telefonischen Kontakt mit ihm gehabt und er läßt ausrichten er ist nicht auf der Flucht und immer noch unter seiner Anschrift erreichbar 
Sein Webspace bei 1+1 ist momentan angeschlagen und man ist dran das wieder zu reparieren


----------



## Headbanger (18 April 2011)

*AW: Inside-megadownloads.blogspot.com und erwischt.net Error 404*

Merci für die Auskunft.


----------



## RA Neuber (20 April 2011)

*AW: Inside-megadownloads.blogspot.com und erwischt.net Error 404*



Hippo schrieb:


> Hab grad telefonischen Kontakt mit ihm gehabt und er läßt ausrichten er ist nicht auf der Flucht und immer noch unter seiner Anschrift erreichbar
> Sein Webspace bei 1+1 ist momentan angeschlagen und man ist dran das wieder zu reparieren



Nach meinen Information _[Tatsachenbehauptung ohne nachvollziehbaren Beleg entfernt. (bh)]_.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2011)

*AW: Inside-megadownloads.blogspot.com und erwischt.net Error 404*

Wer wird Millionär, die 1.000.000 Euro frage:

Wem wurden _[Unbelegte Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------

